# Dans, Cricketers Arms IPA



## Bribie G (21/11/14)

Cricketers Arms Captain's IPA

Made by Independent Distillers (Asahi) who bought the brewery and do a number of weird offerings such as Haagen, Kingfisher etc. .. however at 35 IBU and 5.7% ABV there's not a whole lot to go wrong.

Good price at $46 a slab.

Also picked up some nice glasses, half litre ten-sided at $2 each.


----------



## Dave70 (21/11/14)

Bribie G said:


> Cricketers Arms Captain's IPA
> 
> Made by Independent Distillers (Asahi) who bought the brewery and do a number of weird offerings such as Haagen, Kingfisher etc. .. however at 35 IBU and 5.7% ABV there's *not a whole lot to go wrong.*
> 
> ...



Not according to* Beer Bro* (from Adelaide). 

WILL NOT DRINK AGAIN.


Won't be wasting money on this again
19 October 2014
















Beer Bro

Adelaide








Enjoyment 








Value For Money 












Hardly rates as an IPA, more like an over hopped lager. Head is course and drops quickly. Overall not a pleasant brew. Only bought a six pack to try it and will not drink it again.


----------



## Airgead (21/11/14)

Had a cricketer's arms at the pub the other night. Not sure whether it was the IPA or a regular pale ale but whatever it was it was lousy. Pale and fizzy. No head (poured like lemonade). No hop character to speak of. One of the guys described it as tasking like "boags without the nasty chemical taste".

I'd give it maybe a 2/5.


----------



## Mardoo (21/11/14)

Airgead said:


> like "boags without the nasty chemical taste"


SOLD!!!!


----------



## Westo (21/11/14)

35IBU is well below the guidelines for an IPA ...(false advertising) lol...... ok so it 5 IBU's short of an english or a yanky IPA but still.......


----------



## Bribie G (21/11/14)

Report from the coalface - drinking this at real ale temperature to give it a chance.




Appearance: pleasant colour, long lasting head

Aroma: good hit of aroma hops, no eau de wheelie bin that you often get with Lion brands that have warmed a bit.

Flavour and mouthfeel: low malt, dry finish. Could do with a bit more malt presence. There's a fair bitterness that's strangely out of balance with the aroma hops and is a bit astringent.

It's more along the lines of a JS Nine Tails with aroma. However an IPA it ain't.

If I was judging this as an APA or an American Amber I'd probably give it low 30s

From the bottle cold it's not a bad swig with a really pronounced hop aroma bomb up the back of the nose. I'd guess Airgead's beer was the plain Pale Ale 25 IBU. I've had a few schooners of Cricketers Arms Lager at the Peakhurst Tavern and it was quite forgettable.


On balance it's drinkable but not an "aaahhh" beer, more of an OK attempt. It's a pity we don't get the basic ingredients listed on the bottle as with Euro beers. I wouldn't mind betting there's some isohop happening there as there is definitely a disconnect between bitterness and aroma with not much in between, and I also wonder if there's some DA SUGAZ happening here, h34r: h34r: as there should be far more fullness for a 5.8% ale, Coopers Red would swamp it.

I'd give it a 2 1/2 stars.

Edit: following on from my kidney op from Tuesday I got the stent (connecting bladder to left kidney) removed today by a nice nurse who removed the tape from Mr Wobbly and pulled the string gently  .. started getting some sharp pains later from residual gravel going down the ureter but the IPA has fixed all that nicely so it's good for something

B)


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/11/14)

a nice nurse who removed the tape from Mr Wobbly, ouch !


----------



## Bribie G (21/11/14)

The string was taped on using a substance related to the stuff they use at $2 shops to stick the price labels on very firmly so you can't peel them off and put them onto higher priced items.


----------



## browndog (21/11/14)

Tried it a couple of weeks ago and found it to be on the lighter side for an IPA, but I was pretty happy with it for the price and I'd buy it again.


----------



## doon (22/11/14)

For 15 bucks a 6er this is pretty good really


----------



## spog (23/11/14)

Bribie G said:


> The string was taped on using a substance related to the stuff they use at $2 shops to stick the price labels on very firmly so you can't peel them off and put them onto higher priced items.


I've seen shop assistants slamming those price sticker guns on things in the shops,I hope the nurse was a lot gentler when applying it to Mr Wobbly


----------



## Bribie G (25/11/14)

Went on a visit to rellies this afternoon and I'd forgotten to put some of the IPA in the fridge (nursing my keg stock atm as mate arriving tomorrow for a few days quaffing).
So on getting back home I thought "bugger it" and cracked a hot one.

Amazingly the stuff tastes excellent at room temperature, try doing that with a TED. :blink:


----------



## mwd (25/5/15)

On the third 6 pack of this. First two was not very impressed at all nowhere near an IPA. Third pack quite enjoying I would buy this as a nice enjoyable session beer drinker while watching TV. Better than any of the megaswiills and cheaper than most of the craft offerings. The Spearhead Pale has more hop character and I usually buy this for couch supping. I prefer either of these to LCPA which is very bland for $65.00 a case. Feral Hop Hog is not bad but also quite expensive.


----------



## Lincoln2 (25/5/15)

I'm trying very hard to ignore the Mr Wobbly comments.

I bought a 10 pack of 330ml cans of their Keeper's Lager (on special). Average but drinkable. Light and a bit fruity. Still on the fence with these guys.


----------



## Bribie G (26/5/15)

Independent Distillers came up on another thread recently re the "Steamrail" brand. In all fairness they have certainly lifted their game in the last ten years since their original horrors like "Haagen", not to mention Haagen Gold.


----------



## Drew (24/7/15)

Must say that I was disappointed with the IPA.

But then I was pleasantly surprised by how much I enjoyed the Spearhead Pale Ale. At 25 IBU's it again falls short of, say, the Americal Pale Ale category, but overall I found the balance was great. This was based off a single sample - I'll revisit to make sure I still feel the same.


----------



## manticle (7/9/15)

Just finished one of these off. Drank it a bit cold but call it a uk bitter and it's not bad. Some nice toffee and citrus notes. People should read the label more closely before wondering why it's not an american ipa (english-ish). I'd revisit.

I was pleasantly surprised considering their flagship lager is so ordinary.


----------

